# Great Glam



## puncturedskirt (May 12, 2008)

So has anyone ever bought anything from that site? (GreatGlam.com)

They have a couple things I'd like to get when I get my check.


----------



## fawp (May 12, 2008)

I've never seen that site before but they do have some cute stuff. What are you thinking about getting?


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 12, 2008)

This &amp; this


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (May 13, 2008)

The clothes are super cheap but the material is spandex-like. You get what you pay for. They run kind of small if you're a C-cup or bigger.


----------



## Adrienne (May 13, 2008)

That site has such cute clothes. I clicked on your first choice and it says sold it?


----------



## RnBqueen (May 15, 2008)

I have ordered some clothes from that site last month. The shipping was really fast. I chose standard shipping, which usually takes 1 to 2 weeks, but I received my item within 3 days!

The material is alright. I just like the fact, that you wouldn't be able to find these clothes anywhere else like Forever21 or CR...

The second one (Maniac) looks pretty sexy by the way =]

If you rlly want it, I'd say go for it. You can always exchange them...


----------

